# Where are the light sable owners



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

I enjoy the thread about the black or dark sables; where are the light sables?


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Here is my girl Lexi...










Kristina


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne is a light/medium sable. She is still young, so not sure where she'll end up!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Cheyenne is adorable! I love her ears.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> Cheyenne is a light/medium sable. She is still young, so not sure where she'll end up!


considering she has dark toes and some darkness that extends down her legs I would say she might turn out more dark than light? Anyone else think so? Our enzo had less color than that at that age and is now a pretty dark red sable


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's Blitz a "silver" sable.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Lexi is soooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Cade's a patterned sable... 



** Photos deleted for being over sized. Please see rules on posting photos, resize and post again. Thank you, Admin**


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

See that Dyson in the back...I get to fill it up everyday!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

KAKZooKpr said:


> Cheyenne is adorable! I love her ears.


Thanks! And yeah...love that ear stage...but it only lasted about a week!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

JPF said:


> considering she has dark toes and some darkness that extends down her legs I would say she might turn out more dark than light? Anyone else think so? Our enzo had less color than that at that age and is now a pretty dark red sable


Yes, I'm thinking she is going to be on the darker side. The markings on her back and face look almost exactly like the patterned sable above!


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

JKlatsky said:


> Cade's a patterned sable...


 you have a gorgeous dog, JKlatsky.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's Shasta. She's a patterned sable....









And Zena, my heart dog and first patterned sable









my two punk butts together for the first time


----------



## timmster (Jan 26, 2011)

possible move to pictures section?

I used to dislike the look of sables because I didn't want people asking, "Oh what kind of dog is that?!" Most people only recognize the tan/red black variation as german shepherd. I wanted everyone to know i had a big bad (but well trained) german shepherd. But the more i learned about the breed, the more and more i like the sable coat!! 

PS this is all highly theoretical as i don't have my dream german shepherd yet =(


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

timmster said:


> possible move to pictures section?
> 
> I used to dislike the look of sables because I didn't want people asking, "Oh what kind of dog is that?!" Most people only recognize the tan/red black variation as german shepherd. I wanted everyone to know i had a big bad (but well trained) german shepherd. But the more i learned about the breed, the more and more i like the sable coat!!
> 
> PS this is all highly theoretical as i don't have my dream german shepherd yet =(


 
lol. i guess it depends on where you are. I had a black and tan saddled girl like you'd expect everyone would know the breed and i got asked all the time what she was and if she was really purebred while everyone and their mother out here seems to know Shasta is a PB GSD. Though with Riley i get wild cards like "is he part chihuahua? i can totally see it in his ears!" Riley looks like a black GSD with some white on him...lol


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Okay so she isn't 100% GSD but she is close enough lol. And you can't get much lighter of a sable.


**** Photos deleted for being over sized. Please see rules on posting photos, resize and post again. Thank you, Admin**


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure if Molly would be considered a light sable but here she is!

View attachment 7486


View attachment 7487


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

onyxena said:


> Lexi is soooo pretty!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## rustilldown (Mar 9, 2011)

Emma is very light!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rustilldown said:


> Emma is very light!


Emma is _very_ cute!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

my shilo gilryy


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Shilo could be Lexi's twin! 

Kristina


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

My 5 month old Logan ... he KNOWS where I store his flirt pole!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Such beautiful sables! <3


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

KAKZooKpr said:


> Shilo could be Lexi's twin!
> 
> Kristina


haha <33 shilos a small girl, i never see GSDs like her anywhere! haha


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a better picture of Cheyenne's coloring. She is getting much darker...so probably won't be able to post in this thread much more!


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

shilorio said:


> haha <33 shilos a small girl, i never see GSDs like her anywhere! haha


Lexi is too, only about 45lbs and she is 4 years old. People always ask if she's a puppy!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

KAKZooKpr said:


> Lexi is too, only about 45lbs and she is 4 years old. People always ask if she's a puppy!


Abby is 25.5 inches and 66 pounds. People always ask if she is a puppy. She is 21 months and hasn't grown since 9-10 months.


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

This is my girl Dagger.


----------

